# Anyone recognize this fork- 68 krate lemon peeler



## spomalley86 (Feb 15, 2021)

From what I can see, the truss rods are curved near the top. Has anyone seen this before. The date of the krate appears to be a December of 68 build.  The bike looks to be completely original which brings this issue in question.  Thanks again for your guidance and expertise. 
Sean


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 15, 2021)

That is odd, I'm sure one of the experts can help you out. GTs58 I believe worked for schwinn he is always good for solid info. Try sending him a PM to make sure he sees it.


----------



## spomalley86 (Feb 15, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That is odd, I'm sure one of the experts can help you out. GTs58 I believe worked for schwinn he is always good for solid info. Try sending him a PM to make sure he sees it.



Cool thanks! I'll reach out to him.  The divets appear to be uniform which makes me think its oem. But I'm certainly no expert.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 15, 2021)

looks legit the yoke is right shape I cant see it but cast pivot piece looks correct cast not welded. Patina looks right


----------



## spomalley86 (Feb 15, 2021)

I was thinking the same thing,  but I have tried multiple search engines and can't find  curved truss rods. The crank is also stamped 67 TR. I'm not sure if that is at all related,  but I have had a few krates and have not seen that stamp before


----------



## sworley (Feb 15, 2021)

Simply looks like bent truss rods. 

The low rider scene intentionally does this for a certain look, 10 year old boys did it unintentionally in period using a parked F-100...


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 15, 2021)

I've seen many springers that were bent for " Lowrder" bikes and never seen them done that way ,I dont even see how it being that way would achieve the lowerd stance we looked for back in the day, that being said ,I do like the way these look.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 15, 2021)

sworley said:


> The low rider scene intentionally does this for a certain look,






A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> I've seen many springers that were bent for " Lowrder" bikes and never seen them done that way ,




That is great to know. Was there anyone who manufactured curved truss rods that were  maybe swapped out or was it more likely done in a shop?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 15, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That is odd, I'm sure one of the experts can help you out. GTs58 I believe worked for schwinn he is always good for solid info. Try sending him a PM to make sure he sees it.




That was xlobsterman that worked at a Schwinn shop.    I worked at a Chevy dealer. Loved driving those Vega's and Luv's around. 

I'd replace those truss rods. The lowrider crew didn't bend those and I see no good reason why someone would do that. Well maybe someone that drives a ricer with all four of the wheels at a 45 degree angle making the car look like an elephant stepped on it and broke all the axles.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 15, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Loved driving those Vega's and Luv's around.




Got it sorry still tons of good info. My buddy had a Vega in high school and we broke the door, all of us idiots piling in and out of one side. We called  it the Garcia Vega haha lots of smoking haha long time ago.


----------

